# WF1100 priting issue on Film



## sirchopz (Mar 29, 2011)

Hey Folks I am currently having issues printing on my film positives. I have currently upgraded from a PC to a MAC. 
-Issue-
Film Positives are not rich black, but a Dim Black. Why?
-Do I-
Change the settings on Printer?
-or-
Change the settings on Illustrator or Photoshop?
-is-
There sometype of ICC profile that I would need to upload into the mac?

Any help or any direction It would help tremendously.

thank you
Chopz


----------



## outbreak (Jan 9, 2010)

Try this:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/screen-printing-equipment/t170878.html


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Change Printer setting and look for a profile.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using T-Shirt Forums


----------

